# Consulta rutas MTB en DF o cercanas



## prafael (Oct 21, 2013)

Buenos días. En dos meses me estoy mudando al DF desde Panamá. Acá practico a diario y hago salidas largas todos los fines de semana. Me podrían sugerir lugares a donde ir? Hay grupos que coordinen salidas los fines de semana?

Vi que hay un lugar muy lindo llamado vuelta desierto de los leones. Que tal es? Se puede ir solo? es seguro? 


También agradeceré recomendaciones de bike shops!!!


Un saludo y muchas gracias


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hola... hay varios lugares. El Desierto de los Leones es uno, aunque hace mucho que no voy por ahi (actualmente, hace mucho que no salgo en serio, buaaa)... otro es en el Ajusco en un parque que se llama San Nicolás Totoloapan. También en Chiluca. 

Hay lugares relativamente cerca por Toluca, Valle de Bravo (no tan cerca, pero tampoco al otro lado del mundo), Mineral del Chico en Pachuca (de los mejores lugares donde he rodado).


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Mineral del Chico en Pachuca (de los mejores lugares donde he rodado).


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Hola prafael,

Cuando ya estés por aquí, hazlo saber por este medio y seguramente te contactarán algunos bikers para invitarte a sus (nuestras ) rodadas .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## BiciMapas (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola,

En BiciMapas puedes ver rutas de Bici de Montaña en el DF y sus alrededores. De hecho estamos por lanzar la nueva versión que puedes ver en este enlace:

Nuevo BiciMapas

Hay opciones para que veas las rutas tanto en tu PC cómo en tu celular.

Espero que te ayude.

Saludos


----------

